# Growling when I touch leg



## rockys_mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey my dog keeps growling at me when I touch his leg. It looks fine and he is walking fine. Do you think that there might be a problem or maybe he just doesn't like his leg touched? He doesn't growl when I touch the opposite leg.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Dogs are quite adept at hiding pain...How long have you had him? Is this a new behavior or has he always been this way w/that leg? If it any of my dogs were showing sensitivity to just one spot, I'd get them in to the vet for an exam.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I had a male cock-a-poo one time that would growl at you when you touched his hind legs. There was nothing wrong with him. He wouldn't try to bite you or anything, but would always start growling, almost like a game. We started calling it his growl button. He did it for 15 years. David


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

My APBT/bullmastiff mix will growl at night if I touch his rear end...nothing wrong with him, except he doesn't like it...it's a serious growl, no play about it...I figured this out by rolling over one night and poking him on the top of his butt...at first I didn't even realize it was him growling, and then I touched him lightly and he growled and got up...guess he just doesn't like his butt touched!


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

If it's just one leg that he's growly about I would definately take him to the vet to be examined. Better safe than sorry. As mentioned above, dogs mask their pain very well, so if he's showing what could be a sign of pain it could be pretty bad.


----------



## rockys_mom (Oct 6, 2007)

I have only had him for a month, he is a rescue. So I don't know him that good yet. Not sure if it's pain or me just bugging him. He seems fine when he walks, no lameness or anything. I guess I should go to the vet to make sure. Since he is a rescue I have no idea about his past. Could be serious?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, you'd be best to have the vet look him over, just in case.


----------

